# BABY CHICKS



## ARNIK AGARWAL (Oct 6, 2021)

HELLO , EVERYONE. I AM FROM INDIA. I HAVE 8 BUDGIES (4 PAIRS). I HAVE BEEN DOING BREEDING FOR A LONG TIME BUT MY BAD...THE CHICKS BECOME 1 OR 2 MONTHS OLD AND THEY DIE. MITES ARE THE MAIN REASON. PLEASE CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THIS..?? THANK YOU.


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

If you are sure it is mites, the treatment of choice is 0.1% Ivermectin. One drop per week on the skin at the base of the neck between the shoulders for 3 weeks. You will also need to disinfect their cages. 0.1% Ivermectin is available on-line. If there are no suppliers in India, most of the British sources ship worldwide.

But I'll be honest, if you've been breeding a long time and currently have 4 pairs, this is something any experienced breeder should be prepared for. Mites aren't exactly an obscure, rarely seen issue for budgies and the treatment is widely known and used even by fanciers who do not breed at all.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*It distresses me that you indicate you have been "breeding for A LONG TIME".

How old are each of these budgies?*
*How many times clutches has each pair had?
How much research did you do BEFORE allowing them to breed?
Are you using individual breeding cages, a conditioning diet, a proper wooden nest box with concave bottom, etc.
Are you aware that budgies under the age of 18 months and 4 years or older should NOT be bred?
What are you doing with all the offspring? *
*Are you breeding these birds for profit rather than for health and temperament?*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given great advice and resources and I agree completely. We always need the full background when answering breeding queries to ensure we can give advice that best suits your budgies’ situations! 

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, provided above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

